
You can be fined more than $60,000 or face jail if you don't give your password - stanislavb
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6213007/Police-want-mobile-laptop-passwords-jailed-refusing.html
======
stanislavb
p.s. Welcome to Straya

